# lib mehrfach eingebunden?



## andkul (15. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
ich arbeite gerade an einer RCP/RAP-Anwendung. Dafür habe ich 2 TargetPlatformen, eine für RCP und eine für RAP. Während der Entwicklung habe ich nun seit längerem die RAP-Platform verwendet. Wenn ich nun auf die RCP-Platform umstellen erhalte ich folgenden Fehler
[Java]
The type org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files
[/Java]

Liegt das daran, dass die Klasse org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin mehrfach eingebunden wird? Wenn ja, wie finde ich heraus, in welchen Plugins/jars diese Klasse noch enthalten ist, damit ich diese aus den Classpath entfernen kann?
Verstehe ich die Fehlermeldung überhaupt richtig?
Bei google finde ich zwar einige Ergebnisse zu diesem Thema, aber die haben mir bisher nicht weitergeholfen und jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## SlaterB (15. Nov 2011)

normalerweise bedeutet die Fehlermeldung eher, dass die Klasse bzw. die zugehörige Lib überhaupt noch nirgendwo einbunden ist, schlicht fehlt
Cannot resolve type - JavaErrors

>  It is indirectly referenced from required
heißt das was es auch aussagt, deine eigenen Klassen sind nicht direkt betroffen, 
aber ein Lib kann nicht ohne eine weitere Lib arbeiten


mehrfach eingebunden wäre in unterschiedlichen Versionen ein Problem, das Stichwort ist dann wohl 'incompatible'
lotus domino - Meaning of java.lang.ClassCastException: someClass incompatible with someClass - Stack Overflow


----------



## andkul (15. Nov 2011)

Ok, klingt einleuchtend. Dann scheint in der RAP-TargetPlatform wohl irgendein Bundle zu fehlen.
Ich prüf das mal...
Erstmal danke


----------

